# Layout design and Table top



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

Question #1 Would you recommend 1/2 ply and 1" or 2" foam glued to it. I was thinking of using cork roadbed on top of the foam as I like the look of the raised track on it.
Question #2 Is their a source available I can use to help design a track layout that would call out what track lengths I would need etc.. Thanks for all the help you guys have given me already. I am almost ready to go get some wood and stop waffleing.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Half inch plywood, or even 1/4 inch is suitable for most
layout tables that are properly supported and braced.

The 1 or 2" foam overlay, in addtion to it's sound deadening
qualities, offers you the ability to dig into
it to make lakes, streams, ditches and the like. There is
one consideration regarding 2" foam. If you use most under
table turnout motors you'll need an extended throw on it.
However, if you use the Peco PL-10 motor attached to a Peco
turnout you can simply dig a 1 inch square hole in the foam,
a lot easier than cutting such in plywood.

The cork (or foam) roadbed does give your main lines
a raised more real look. Yards and spurs usually would go right onto
the 1 or 2 inch foam since they rarely have the expensive
ballast work of the mains. You have to accomadate the
difference in rail head height.

Look in the two Forums on here that deal with layout design. You'll see
many ideas our members have used, as well as links to various
layouts designed by 'professionals'.

Don


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Don. Any help I can get is greatly appreciated. Should I glue the foam to the ply and also the cork to the foam and push nails through the rails, will it hold ok in your opinion? Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, glue both, but, go easy on the glue. It's not going anywhere. Just a dab here or
there. Then, if you decide to change your layout, a large flat blade will loosen 
the glue and you can reuse the materials.

Push in nails work best on homasote. Again, just a few dabs of glue under
the ties, then temporarily pin your track in place until the glue sets. That will help you
avoid kinks. If you later ballast the ballast glue will also hold the track.

Don


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks Don much appreciated


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

There is a free layout design program called Scarm provided by a member here, just do a search for it and give it a try. I used that and a program called RR-Track but its not free, also alot of people like Anyrail software. I believe its free for so many pieces of track then you have to pay to use more.


----------

